# How old is "too old"?



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

My Zack is 4 years old. We are just starting out. He's from Czech lines, lots of Schutzhund (both Czech & German) titles in his background. He lunges, barks & bites the "puppy pillow," could probably pass the BH now & we haven't started tracking yet. I was told by a person who does this seriously, breeds for it, etc., that he was probably too old to start unless he showed "unusual drive."

I understand that most people who are serious competitors start puppies early. I had some behavior issues that I didn't want exacerbated -he was attacked by another dog several years ago and became fearful/aggressive towards dogs. It has taken me a couple of years to get him through it. I knew the excitement of protection work would overwhelm him and didn't want to go there until we were ready.

We are doing this for fun. It would be great to get some titles, but if we don't, OK. He's a member of the family, not a "project." Maybe I'm just whining, but I need to know - is there any _harm_ in starting at 4 years old?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't see any harm as long as he is fit and healthy. My 2.5 year old has been doing SchH since about 6 months and he'll probably be older than 4 by the time he's titled anyway!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not too old. I started my rescue at 2 years old, and have been actively training her since. We did it for fun, picked up a few titles along the way, and I'm still aiming for some tracking titles even though she is now around 7 years old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As long as HE is enjoying it, then go for it!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Too old to be a serious competitor, yeah I think so. Too old to have some fun, no way!


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

I would encourage you to find a good club, trainer, ie support group that would be able to help you with you traing and then start having fun.


Al Govednik


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

totally agree with Al.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Definitely not too old from a physiology point of view. Some East dogs don't even mature until they are 5. Go out and have fun!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I recently read a nice analogy: "Kids learn faster than adults, but it is easier to teach a 20 year old person to drive a car than a 5 years old child"

While pups learn faster, most of what you do with them is foundation work and the real training doesn't start until much later. At first you will be in disadvantage than dogs training since puppyhood, but you will be able to train right away things that with a pup you cannot.

ETA: About the dog agression... don't worry. That is precisely what Schutzhund is about: control over excitement. Don't wait until all his issues be resolved, because SchH may be a way to resolve them.


----------

